# Bucktails/Spinners



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Heading into fall, I'm hoping to get much more casting done as opposed to trolling.

When casting, I tend to stick to bucktails/spinners and Suick lures. Any great suggestions for the bucktails? I'm usually throwing Mepps 5 or Muskie Killers, but wouldn't mind branching out for better success. I'm starting to get less and less happy with the Mepps lures...I can't get the colors I want, and the blades keep getting messed up (not spinning correctly).

Any info would be great. Feel free to PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Take pliers and straightened the blades. It forces more water onto the blade to spin it.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Buck tails are pretty easy to make yourself. Watch a few YouTube videos and you can start making your own. Great winter activity when the lake is frozen. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

backlashed said:


> Buck tails are pretty easy to make yourself. Watch a few YouTube videos and you can start making your own. Great winter activity when the lake is frozen.
> 
> 
> I make all my own. tying the tails is the hardest part, but you can by them pre tied then all you need are blades .051 wire, clevis, lure bodies, beads, hooks some round nose pliers etc, etc. I like doing it and have caught lots of fish on them. You watched me catch two fish a week or two ago backlashed


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Anything with double blades I like cowgirls and showgirls grim reaper makes a good double also I have much more luck with doubles than singles


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

"the blades keep getting messed up (not spinning correctly)." On a double bladed bucktail, intertwine the clevis' so that one blade turning forces the other blade to turn and make sure the clevis' are not binding on the wire. To intertwine the clevis', with blade on first clevis, put wire through hole on one half of clevis. Then put half of second clevis with blade on the wire. Then put second half of first clevis on wire and then put second half of second clevis. Its harder to describe than to actually do. Make sure the clevis' are at 90 degrees to the wire so they spin freely.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> You watched me catch two fish a week or two ago backlashed


I may have to get back with you on the recipe for that one.  I am really interested on your trailer.

Tying lures is a lot of fun for me, but then, I have too many hobbies!


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I don't have enough free time (or patience) to make my own, so I just buy. I'll straighten the blade with pliers to see if that works.

Spent the afternoon throwing cowgirls at WB yesterday...not a single fish, and I'm convinced that I need a higher gear ratio on my reel and a stiff rod for fall fishing/big baits. 

This fishing slump is driving me nuts. Nothing I'm doing is working the past month. Trolling deep sucks, trolling shallow sucks...casting shallow sucks. Tried casting some humps and shoreline, nothing. Have the fish left the dam area? Thinking about targeting the west end the next trip out...I just want to find the fish so I have a shot a catching some more before the snow comes!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

MuskieWolverine said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I don't have enough free time (or patience) to make my own, so I just buy. I'll straighten the blade with pliers to see if that works.
> 
> Spent the afternoon throwing cowgirls at WB yesterday...not a single fish, and I'm convinced that I need a higher gear ratio on my reel and a stiff rod for fall fishing/big baits.
> 
> This fishing slump is driving me nuts. Nothing I'm doing is working the past month. Trolling deep sucks, trolling shallow sucks...casting shallow sucks. Tried casting some humps and shoreline, nothing. Have the fish left the dam area? Thinking about targeting the west end the next trip out...I just want to find the fish so I have a shot a catching some more before the snow comes


I use a st croix xh with a abu toro winch for my double #10's and #13's. I don't feel the need to burn the large blades. The winch is geared low making it easy to pull the big blades. I only birn smaller bucktails. When water drops into the 60's I stop burning all together.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

MuskieWolverine said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I don't have enough free time (or patience) to make my own, so I just buy. I'll straighten the blade with pliers to see if that works.
> 
> Spent the afternoon throwing cowgirls at WB yesterday...not a single fish, and I'm convinced that I need a higher gear ratio on my reel and a stiff rod for fall fishing/big baits.
> 
> This fishing slump is driving me nuts. Nothing I'm doing is working the past month. Trolling deep sucks, trolling shallow sucks...casting shallow sucks. Tried casting some humps and shoreline, nothing. Have the fish left the dam area? Thinking about targeting the west end the next trip out...I just want to find the fish so I have a shot a catching some more before the snow comes!


Summer patterns definitely break down and the fish will scatter in Fall as the water cools. I find fish in places that I haven't seen them all year. I'll just get on my trolling motor and fish till I contact fish If you troll, and I don't, I'd say find the bait and you will find the fish. Once you do of course remember where they were for next year. I'm no expert but I do have to shop more for fish in the Fall.


----------



## GRMuskie (Jul 28, 2012)

My son and I started making our own lures last year and we have had a blast, both making them, and fishing with them.
We use fox squirrel tails, christmas streamers, duck feathers, etc., to make some really cheap, but effective lures. lurepartsonline is a great place to buy lure components.
I highly recommend giving it a try (making your own lures). Very rewarding to catch muskies on your own baits.

Here's a couple of pictures of some lures we made. The fox-squirrel tail spinner lure caught 9 muskies in two weeks early last spring when the redhorse were congregating near the locks in Ky.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

GRMuskie said:


> My son and I started making our own lures last year and we have had a blast, both making them, and fishing with them.
> We use fox squirrel tails, christmas streamers, duck feathers, etc., to make some really cheap, but effective lures. lurepartsonline is a great place to buy lure components.
> I highly recommend giving it a try (making your own lures). Very rewarding to catch muskies on your own baits.
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of some lures we made. The fox-squirrel tail spinner lure caught 9 muskies in two weeks early last spring when the redhorse were congregating near the locks in Ky.


You were catching muskie out of the Ohio or licking river?


----------



## GRMuskie (Jul 28, 2012)

Neither.

Green River and Barren River.


----------

